

Tech Company With $39 In Assets Now Worth More Than $6B - prattbhatt
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/10/tech-company-with-39-in-assets-now-worth-more-than-6b

======
allworknoplay
Nobody should ever care about volatile pricing in a company with such
incredibly small volume. It's very likely the result of algorithmic trading
and tells us nothing about whether there's a bubble or not. Go ahead and try
to short it if you think the market is being inefficient (this is not
investment advice!).

------
presidentender
Why isn't a very big pile of very smart money short CYNK, reducing its value
to zero? Do these things take more time than I'd expect?

~~~
wfjackson
Looks like this is not listed on any major exchange, it's an OTC(Over the
Counter) stock, which means trades are processed manually and many brokerages
charge hefty fees and trades are settled many days later(if they're are
settled at all). Shorting needs stock to borrow and sell, if shares are not
available to borrow for a decent fee, you can't "naked" short sell the stock
which will get you into trouble with the SEC.

I am guessing the owners are trading with themselves to pump up the stock to
do some fishy stuff, like borrowing against their stock assets and then
disappearing or something.

